# Bathroom Paint Color - Did I Make A Mistake?



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure I can help. My monitor is tweaked for color correction and I am seeing sort of a green, not a yellow. 

As an old rule of thumb, not necessarily always true, it is a wise idea to pick the next lightest chip than the color you actually want when choosing paint color. Those little chips are misleading. 

I can get large swatches and sample colors for clients and a real paint store, color consultant, or interior designer in your area may be willing to do the same for you. You cannot tell for sure from those little chips. 

And, they look different at the store than at home. A paint store will usually lend you a complete fan deck.


----------



## mrs fix it (Oct 9, 2011)

Looks a tad bit green to me as well. But let me ask you this, do you like it? If you do does it matter if anyone else does not.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

mrs fix it said:


> Looks a tad bit green to me as well. But let me ask you this, do you like it? If you do does it matter if anyone else does not.


 There you go:thumbsup:

Live with it awhile, it is only paint and can readily be changed


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

chrisn said:


> Live with it awhile, it is only paint and can readily be changed


Unless you bought a paint and primer in one product. It can never be changed. :wink:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

sdsester said:


> Unless you bought a paint and primer in one product. It can never be changed. :wink:


Well, we won't go there.:thumbsup::no::laughing:


----------

